# Hopper and Joey Installed yesterday.



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

I had 1 Hopper and 1 Joey installed yesterday. My setup is as follows: 1 HD downstairs and 1 HD upstairs share 1 hopper.
I Joey in bedroom and 1 TV in kitchen. The installer was unable to connect the kitchen TV to joey in bedroom. He said that an FM modulator was needed at the Joey and another RG6 cable run back to the kitchen. 
He did NOT have an FM modulator and told me to purchase one.
He said the RG6 cable to the bedroom is NOT bi-directional therefore necessitating the addition back run to the kitchen.
Is this correct?
Thanks


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, you can no longer backfeed a signal along the same cable - the RF Channel is in the same frequency range as the MOCA signal that the Joey operates on and will cause interference. If you wish to mirror a H/J you must have a separate cable line for this purpose.


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

gtal98 said:


> Yes, you can no longer backfeed a signal along the same cable - the RF Channel is in the same frequency range as the MOCA signal that the Joey operates on and will cause interference. If you wish to mirror a H/J you must have a separate cable line for this purpose.


Can you recommend an FM Modulator for me?

I've never purchased one before.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I am using the Dynex RF modulator from BB. Works great for $20.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would be beneficial for all of us to know your install process posted here - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203038 - dedicated thread for such info.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

If you have to run a new cable anyway, why would you use coax and a modulator? Why not just run HDMI, Component, Composite, ethernet or go wireless?


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

mdavej said:


> If you have to run a new cable anyway, why would you use coax and a modulator? Why not just run HDMI, Component, Composite, ethernet or go wireless?


Because this is how the installer told me to do it. My bedroom is about 60 feet away from the kitchen. Joey is in bedroom and I have an old tube tv in kitchen.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Any RF (not FM) modulator will work fine (Philips, Dynex, etc.). They run $10-$20 and are widely available. Just go to your local wal-mart or try amazon or ebay. You'll need to connect the coax from your kitchen tv to the modulator and RCA cables from the modulator to your Hopper or Joey. If you want a remote in the kitchen all the time, you need to buy another 40.0 or 32.0 remote and pair it.


----------

